
Show HN: Writing Race - alollou
https://writing-race.withtada.com
======
alollou
I created this writing-race thingy as a cool way to write faster.

It's a real-time race where you challenge another writer for a specific number
of words. The one who finishes the words-count faster will win!

Do you think it'd be useful?

